# Natural Hazards and your city



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Rachmaninov said:


> Let me start with a few photos and some brief notes on mitigating measures taken to tackle landslides, which occurs in hundreds every year in Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mixed use of gabions and turf reinforcement mats. in slope stabilisation makes our city much more beautiful, and safer than before.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

The only real natural disaster my city is prone to is,









But it doesn't happen often. :banana:


----------



## Don Omar (Aug 10, 2006)

New York City has many natural hazards mostly including monsters

King Kong










Godzilla










crazy aliens










Post zombie takeover










whatever that Cloverfield thing is










global warming










Stay Puft Marshmallow Man








Columbus Circle looks like its goin to be F-ed in the A


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

LMFAO @ that...

That was entertaining.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

Edmonton:

Deepfreezes and blizzards: Temperatures can go below -40C in the city during wintertime. This causes great strain on our infrastructure as the power and gas companies struggle to meet the demand needed to heat the homes in these situations. It gets really bad if we get blackouts or brownouts. The greatest danger is to the homeless. In the winter of 2006, we had about 10-20 homeless people die in a November blizzard as their makeshift shelters weren't good enough to get them through.

Icejams: With wintertime, the rivers can get jammed with ice in springtime. This can usually be suppressed with a few sticks of dynamite but in the spring of 1915, the ice got so high that the water almost overflowed the second set of banks - some 40 m above normal water levels. All of the bridges in the city got swept out except for one, where CN was promptly told to load a coal train onto it, to give the bridge some weight. This saved the bridge. I think the death toll in that ice jam was around 40 people.

Tornados: We get the occasional tornados here. The worst one was 1987 where, I believe, 26 people were killed and caused severe damage to Refinery Row. Oddly enough, we took down our air-raid sirens instead of keeping them up for the situation of a tornado. I believe every city in Canada took out their air-raid sirens.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Urban earthquake vulnerability project in 38 cities *

New Delhi, March 11 (IANS) To reduce the vulnerability of 38 cities falling in seismic hazard zones, the government is to set up an Urban Earthquake Vulnerability Reduction project under which response teams will be formed and architects trained on safe construction practices.

Minister of Science and Technology Kapil Sibal told the Lok Sabha Tuesday that the government would be soon implementing an Urban Earthquake Vulnerability Reduction Project in 38 cities falling in Seismic Zones III to V and having a population of 500,000 or more.

The project aims at reducing the vulnerability of these cities to earthquakes by preparation of response plans at various levels and training of architects and engineers in seismic safe construction practices, he said.

He said, however, no earthquake forecasting centre has been established since it is not yet possible, anywhere in the world, to forecast earthquake.

But said 67 earthquake monitoring centres are in operation across the country to detect and locate earthquakes occurring in and around the country.

The National Disaster Management Authority (NDMA) has laid down guidelines for the management of earthquakes in April 2007, he added.

The guidelines prescribe measures for central ministries and departments and state governments to prepare disaster management plans having specific components on earthquake risk management.

NDMA is also planning to initiate a National Earthquake Risk Mitigation Project during the 11th Five Year Plan to address the needs of capacity building of 90,000 engineers, 24,000 architects and others, Sibal said.

It will also create public awareness on earthquake risk and vulnerability, strengthen enforcement and regulation of building byelaws and earthquake resistant building codes.

The project will also strengthen the emergency response capabilities in the country and carry out the structural safety audit of district hospitals in the 229 district hospitals in seismic zones IV and V.

The minister said India's disaster forecast centres are adequate to cater to the requirements of the country.

Under the Cyclone Warning System, six centres have been established in the country covering both East and West coasts, while the Early Warning System for Tsunami has started functioning from the Indian National Centre for Ocean Information Services (INCOIS) in Hyderabad, which is an early warning centre for Tsunami covering the entire coastline of the country, Sibal said.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Flood...




































The city is supposed to look like that in case of a flood,as the lower embankments were built lower than the old embankments. The city itself was built on an embankment,over which only once the flood got...in 1838,exactly today(march 13).









2007 september:


----------

